# Cops and Bobbers event



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi it's Ranger Julie and I want to let everyone know about a free kids fishing day event coming up at West Branch called "Cops and Bobbers." This event will be huge and will replace our previous program of Reel Adventures. Destination Outdoors, Kames Sports, Brimfield Police Department and Michael J. Kirwan Dam & Reservoir are planning the event which is now sponsored by OGF. Kids 15 and under will get to enjoy activities, games, contests, demonstrations and more on Sat. June 14th from 9am to 1 pm. Cops from all over are coming out to help with the event. Around 400 participants are expected and we need your help! We are looking for anglers to volunteer and help with different stations that will include fish id, tackle/gear/equipment, cleaning/fileting, casting and of course fishing! We'll need folks to help kids bait hooks and untangle lines as well. To volunteer to help with any of these tasks please email Ranger Julie at [email protected]. If you're interested in volunteering in general for the event please email [email protected]. Thanks so much.

RangerJulie

https://www.facebook.com/copsandbobbers?fref=ts


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Made a sticky. Good luck Julie!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm in. Email sent.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I missed helping out last year. I'll be there if you need me Julie. Give me a call.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Lawman60 said:


> I missed helping out last year. I'll be there if you need me Julie. Give me a call.


Thanks Lawman!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

I've gotten only four ready & willing volunteers signed up for this event so far. Please consider being a part of this fantastic event.

We need experienced anglers to run different stations:


Fish id 
Tackle/gear/equipment 
Cleaning/fileting
Casting (contest too)
Fishing -bait hooks and untangle lines

Please email me at [email protected]

Thanks so much,

Ranger Julie


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm in. I have 5 kids coming. Left a pm and was never contacted back on how to register.

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

cmiller, goto the Facebook page Ranger Julie has posted in the first post of this thread. You can get the registration info there.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Thankyou Redjada

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I know how to keep minnows and night crawlers alive and have all needed stuff to do so. ...

Contact Ranger Julie via the Email address she listed if you want to volunteer.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

cmiller said:


> Thankyou Redjada
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's great Charles! See you there. Sorry about the mix-up on the PM.

RangerJulie


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I tried every url there was posted and still got no where. All of them just refused my attempt thus must been fill by now. Even my post was redone to make it more complicated thus will have wait till next year. sorry but she has 4 now and must not need me as if did would got hold me. Sad but true.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Folks, we have going on 500 kids coming to this event next week and we need all the help we can get. We still need some folks for the learning stations. Please send me an email at [email protected] to let me know if you can help.

Thanks. OGF'ers rock!

RangerJulie


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

rangerjulie said:


> Folks, we have going on 500 kids coming to this event next week and we need all the help we can get. We still need some folks for the learning stations. Please send me an email at [email protected] to let me know if you can help.
> 
> Thanks. OGF'ers rock!
> 
> RangerJulie


 768 smiling little faces. What a great, fun day. Thanks Julie for letting us be apart of this. You can put us down for next year.

https://www.facebook.com/copsandbobbers


----------

